# Cold snap



## tbow388 (Apr 16, 2013)

Come to find out that this weekend we will have some lows in the upper 30's

I know my broccoli and cabbage won't mind it. The pepper plants, corn and beans will get covered overnight. (I have plenty of white fabric that is wrapped around furniture to cover them with)

Tomoto planting was supposed to happen this week bit is put off until next week.

Ole mr. Crump have me some sort of "bush beans" today. I Guess I will plant them nest week.

Since this is my second year of serious gardening and I am very much in the learning stage my question is this. I have 18 feet of carrots in which I don't know if I will be able to grow them in this climate. Do I need to cover this row with the 39-40 degree temps? They are just now sprouting out of the ground.


----------



## ft. churchill (Apr 16, 2013)

The wife and both think they will be ok. We are poised to lose out fruit crop for this season and maybe our grapes as it is supposed to get to 28 here tonight. I'll pray for both of our food crops.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Your carrots will be fine , but you would be wise to mulch around the row out to a foot away from the seedlings on all sides. Keeping the soil as cool as possible during your hot growing season will give them a big boost. Keeping the carrot bed moist and the mulch moist will help to keep your soil temp down. If you cage up your tomatoes, wrap tar paper or plastic around the cage until your day time temps stabilize. Leave the top open during the day - cover at night. Same for peppers- they love the extra heat. You can use 3 or 4 stakes and wrap a strip of tar paper or plastic around them- staples them to the stakes or tie with string. Black tar paper absorbs heat and makes an excellent mini-greenhouse and blocks the wind. Remove when the day time temps increase or you will cook the plants. Where you live in the south, moisture and heat are your biggest issues. Broccoli ,cabbage ,carrots don't like it hot- mulch and water - keep that soil cool during your hottest months. Grass clipping are excellent mulch and help build the soil. 6" deep mulch really helps to keep your soil cooler and conserves moisture in the seed bed.


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 18, 2013)

Carrots is a biennial. Most them things and especially carrots are designed to take a cold blast and are more vigourous for it. Here's the best advice I ever heard about carrots, "Thin Ruthlessly." Don't worry tbow388.


----------



## slinger (Apr 19, 2013)

http://



45 and windy outside 80 inside, strawberries planted 
Last week are growing!


----------

